
Hypocycloid - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypocycloid
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

Interesting Hypocycloid image (from xahlee site, which follows):

[https://encrypted-
tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn%3AANd9GcTXsz...](https://encrypted-
tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn%3AANd9GcTXszjXrEnqc9HasYGFPCHWES8sBAZ4mJ6xww&usqp=CAU)

Epicycloid and Hypocycloid:

[http://xahlee.info/SpecialPlaneCurves_dir/EpiHypocycloid_dir...](http://xahlee.info/SpecialPlaneCurves_dir/EpiHypocycloid_dir/epiHypocycloid.html)

Evolute:

[http://xahlee.info/SpecialPlaneCurves_dir/Evolute_dir/evolut...](http://xahlee.info/SpecialPlaneCurves_dir/Evolute_dir/evolute.html)

(Star Trek IV, Computer administering test, to Mr. Spock:

 _" Adjust the sine wave of this magnetic envelope so that anti-neutrons can
pass through it but anti-gravitons cannot."_)

Google Image Search, "Hypocycloid":

[https://www.google.com/search?q=hypocycloids&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/search?q=hypocycloids&tbm=isch)

